
Wealth and Morality - Mz
http://michelerebooted.blogspot.com/2017/09/wealth-and-morality.html
======
gamechangr
That sounds like a costal issue?

I hear things like this from my friends in Seattle and various parts of
California.

Less dual earners and higher rental prices = major issues.

I know by contrast friends in Atlanta say that you can afford great housing on
a minimum wage. I'm not sure if there is a commute...I never asked.

As an example, the Cost of living calulator says that you need 28% more money
for housing to live in San Diego compared to Atlanta.

[https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-
living/comparison/atlanta...](https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-
living/comparison/atlanta/san-diego)?

I'm curious if anyone has spent time on this issue could explain if there are
good solutions and why cities have not implemented them?

I do think this is a serious issue in certain areas.

